# Halloween pictures! Did your dog dress up?



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I see a few threads on here with people's dogs dressed up, and I was wondering if anyone else dressed their dog up this halloween? If you did dress them up, post their picture here!

Chrono was a pony again this year because no other costumes fit him and I have no other ideas :blush:. 










He was a good sport about letting me put the costume on him, because clipping in the hair extensions always takes a while. I just gave him a bone and then while he was busy eating it he let me attach his mane and tail. It's the only way he'll sit still for that long .


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

That is absolutely adorable. LOVE IT!


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

That may be the greatest costume ive ever seen!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I have Koda's costume from a couple years ago...



















Was feeling too under the weather to take him trick-r-treating, though.  Just passed out candy.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Chrono looks good as a horse.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

This was Robyn's first Halloween with us My friend bought her costume for her and my son took her trick or treating with my nieces and nephew. She got lots of treats, but wouldn't take them from the people, she looked at my son for permission(which I'm happy about) and a little miniature something got loose from its owner and came running, barking, and growling at her. My son handled it well, he put his foot out(the little booger did everything to get around the foot), Robyn sat in back of my son just looking at the little dog Here is a picture of my Little Red Riding Hood... I wish I had a better picture, but I left it up to my son and this is what I got

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I love everyone's costume. Here's my little devil.


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Awh love it!!!!

May the force be with you this Halloween.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

OH I have a few. My daughter took her pupper out (Ruger) trick or treating.








He was Captain America. Not the best photo, she was at a Young Life event.










Tristan was a tough guy in his Pleather jacket


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

This is why dogs pee in the corner and eat your shoes...it's payback for making them wear costumes! 

 (just kidding) They all look so cute and Chrono looks amazing!


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

This lasted for about 3 seconds.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Chrono's costume is the best I've seen yet! Well done!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Sitting here laughing. I couldn't do that to Hans-- besides, peeople think he is a police dog anyway! He has a permanent costume!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Chrono's is pretty awesome


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

All the costumes are great, but because I love horses Chrono was my favorite.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Great costumes! Bunny was a devil and Jazz was a lion.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Great costumes!!

Sabrina dressed Nita up for her 4-H Halloween party. Sabrina was a nerd and her dad found a dog costume for Nita instead of getting her a wig, glasses and a tie so she could also be a nerd. 

Nita's costume was a big watch, put on like a saddle, so she was a watch dog.

Camera is on the blink so we don't have any pictures - but they did win a prize


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

Syaoransbear said:


> .


WoW what a cool costume!
Great Job


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

My GF's doing.


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

I must confess....I cheated and used a photo program to put Kip into a Halloween costume. Now if only I could have figured out a way to substute his paws for the human hands and it would have been perfect! LOL Anyway, here's his Halloween 2012 photo.


----------

